# Missing my Boo



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Three years ago today, I said good-bye to Dakota. At times I can think about him and smile. While others, like now, I sit here with tears running down my cheeks. 

I was lucky enough to share nearly 14 years of my life with him. I've never posted pictures of him on this board, I think it's time. The first two pictures were taken the a week before I said good-bye to him. The last one, the day before. I decided to go home to PA and have his original vet help me send my boy to the bridge. He now rests under his favorite chestnut tree on my parents' property. His home away from home...


----------



## shilohsmom (Jul 14, 2003)

Oh Diana, he was beautiful. I'm so sorry to know of your loss but am happy you've been able to post about him here. Time does help when it comes to feeling better, but the loss always hurts.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

He beautiful. 

(I miss my Doerak every day.)


----------



## HeidiW (Apr 9, 2009)

Thank you for sharing your handsome boy with us. You were lucky to have each other, god bless you both.


----------



## codmaster (Aug 5, 2009)

Very hansome fella!


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Wow, what a beauty! My heart aches for you, I can not imagine the pain I will feel when my two leave, and am dreading that day. Sending out lots of big hugs your way!


----------



## wildwolf60 (Apr 13, 2001)

Hugs to you! I know how hard it is...thanks for sharing those lovely pics! I miss my LT and Gunny, and Sheba, well, all of them! I can still bring myself to tears on each one. Just think, he'll be waiting for you though! That's what I tell myself. All your loves will be there and happy to see you once again!


----------



## EJQ (May 13, 2003)

WOW, he was beautiful. Three years or thirty years, it doesn't matter, you just never forget. Those of us that have been there know exactly how you are feeling. So glad that you shared this with us. The last picture of the two of you is priceless!!
This is for you


----------



## LadyHawk (Jan 19, 2005)

It IS SO hard to lose them. 
I really miss my Timer too - and Dublin and Gracie - 
each in thier own way...


----------



## DnP (Jul 10, 2008)

Thank you all for your kind words. Lit a candle in Dakota's memory and gave Phoenix a few hundred extra hugs. It amazes me to this day how "just a dog" can make such an impact in my life. But then again, he was more than "just a dog". He was my best buddy, my cheerleader when I was down, my comforter when my body or heart hurt, my playmate, my running partner and most of all, my 120lb snuggle bunny. He was my first.

He may be gone, but he will never be forgotten, that's for sure.


----------

